# Bob-O's 2.6g Betta Tank



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

My mother had fish tanks all over the house when I was growing up. Mostly community tanks, but she always had a Betta in a small tank, and she had one 75gal that housed a Jack Dempsey on one side, and an Oscar on the other. This was the days before Petsmart or Petco. We would travel to someone house who sold fish out of their basement. My mother would get so excited getting a new Guppy, Molly, Platy, or some Neon Tetras. I loved those trips to the fish places, and my love of tanks started at a very early age. 

So I am not new to tanks. My last tank was a 15 gal Nano Reef, which I started ion 2002, I finally tore it down in 2012, and sold the corals and fish to local reef members as I felt I need a break, and was going through some personal issues. Here is a link to the tank I had. It was the featured tank at Advanced Aquarist on-line magazine.

http://www.advancedaquarist.com/2004/10/aquarium

Back then Nano's were a new thing. Lighting, water conditions, dosing of chemicals was a lot of trial and error. I did TONS of water changes, and water testing to get my tank to the point where I could just maintain it with weekly water changes. 

I wanted to get a small planted Betta tank up and running, so after some research I am finally putting it together.

All of the things I ordered on-line have arrived with the exception of my Fish, from Thailand, and my Fluval Spec 3, 2.6 gal tank from Petco, waiting day 7 on an overnight shipping. It was in-stock when I ordered, but went out of stock by the time they came to ship it. Hopefully with get it tomorrow.

The things that did arrive:


Hydor 25w Heater
ATI Master Test Kit
Prime, water conditioner
Flourish, plant fertalizer
Root tabs
Digital Thermometer
Plant tools - 2 long tweezers, and 1 long sissors
Water plants - Bundle from Aquabid
New Life Spectrum Betta Pellets
Frozen Brine and Bloodworms
Net
Gravel
Driftwood, and 1 decoration
Bio-media to replace the Charcoal filter 
Outtake sponge to reduce flow

So my fish is coming form Thailand this evening. I got him from Aquabid. The nice thing is that the transshipper is local, so I can just go pick him up, and save on the additional shipping charges. She charges a $2 handling fee.

Here is my little guy. No name yet, will wait to see his personality.









Since my tank won't be here until tomorrow, I went to Petsmart and picked up a temp tank. I figured this can be used as my hospital tank if I ever need one. 

Threw in the driftwood, heater, and a decoration with some of my live plants. It will have to do until my tank arrives.









Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## LittleStar (Oct 2, 2015)

Welcome, and WOW what a reef! love the pictures and the Betta! Very nice.
The name "Patriot" comes to mind looking at your colorful friend. 
Enjoy!


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

LittleStar said:


> Welcome, and WOW what a reef! love the pictures and the Betta! Very nice.
> The name "Patriot" comes to mind looking at your colorful friend.
> Enjoy!



Thanks, I loved the Reef, it was a lot of work but worth the efforts.

Just came back from the transhipper Linda Olson. It was a great experience dealing with Aquabid and Linda. 

She had literally hundreds of fish ready to ship out to their buyers. I noticed one very pretty one and told her what I thought of it. She asked if I wanted to buy it. I said aren't these all sold? She said some kid bought it, and when the father found out how much shipping was he told her to keep it. I didn't ask how much she wanted for him, as 1 tank is fine for me right not. But you never know. At least I have to place to check whenever I am looking to add another.

My little boy is home, bag floating in his temp home. I will let him relax for the night. His new home will be here tomorrow. So big day for the both of us.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

You could always pick that guy up and keep him in the "temp tank" when you get the other tank ;P


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

BettaStarter24 said:


> You could always pick that guy up and keep him in the "temp tank" when you get the other tank ;P


I actually thought of that.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I let him explore the tank for a bit, then wondered if he was hungry. Dropped a pellet in the he gobbled it down. I gave him a total of 4. I am glad he is eating, and likes the New Life Spectrum Pellets.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Bobioden said:


> I actually thought of that.


What color was that guy? Just curious. I mean two bettas aren't all that hard to take care of lol sorry I'm an enabler. As are many on this forum


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

He was a dumbo with dark red body, and white fins.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Ooh pretty


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Got my tank in this morning, and set it up. The Little Guy (still unnamed), is settling in fine. He ate last night, but today spit out both pellets I tried to feed him. Maybe it the stress of moving into 2 new homes in the past 15 hours.

Here is his new home.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Here it is in my living room.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Around the corner is where Maxx lives. He is my 4 1/2 year old Yellow Sided Green Cheek Conure.









and his Castle as we call it.


----------



## BettaSplendid (Jul 12, 2015)

Pretty tank! Congratulations on the betta! What an amazing tail he has. Goodness!


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

BettaSplendid said:


> Pretty tank! Congratulations on the betta! What an amazing tail he has. Goodness!


Thanks, he is settling in very well. Ate 4 pellets this morning, and again this evening. Seems to enjoy his planted tank.

He now has a name, meet THUNDER.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

I thought the tank looked too crowded. So tonight I re-did it. I am very happy with the way it turned out. Looking forward to the plants growing in.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

You got him! Yay!
Yes.gorgeous.
I went Monday to Linda's and picked up my new Dragon boy and 2 copper sisters I ordered from ab. 
I was quite impressed with all the bettas she had!
I'm kind of done ordering bettas, or I should be, I'm at a dozen!
Your conure is a cutie, they're such fun birds. 
Any way, I'm rambling, congrats and the tank looks very nice.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Witchipoo said:


> You got him! Yay!
> Yes.gorgeous.
> I went Monday to Linda's and picked up my new Dragon boy and 2 copper sisters I ordered from ab.
> I was quite impressed with all the bettas she had!
> ...


Thanks. Yes, I am very happy with him. He is very active, eating well, his colors are just like the auction pics. I was worried about that. 

The whole Aquabid experience was great. I guess we were at Linda's the same night. I was there at 7p. I was shocked at how many fish she had. It was great not having to pay the extra shipping. $2 I can handle . 

I would love to see some pics of your 3 new little ones. Do you have a thread started?

Maxx is my bud. He is on my shoulder whenever I am home. I got him at 11 weeks, so coming up on 5 years in a couple months.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

I don't have any pics that I took yet. I have the auction pics saved but I can't figure out how to post them. I'm using a crappy phone for my internet.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

So the tank has been up and running for 2 weeks now. Have added a couple new plants, and 3 Marimo balls. The plants are settling in real nicely. 

Thunder has completely settled in. He loves his NLS pellets, and his Bloodworm, and Brine Shrimp treats. I will stick a pellet on my finger and he will come and grab it off. 

I am in the middle of my cycling process. The Ammonia spiked, and am now dealing with Nitrites. Hopefully that will be over soon. 

I am now just looking to add some floating plants. Maybe Red Root Floaters, or Frogbit. 

Here is a current pic of the tank:


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

What a face. Finally got to see what he looks like up-close. What a grumpy little face.


----------



## Bobioden (Dec 23, 2015)

Update as of 2/1/16. Tank has been up and running for a month now. Added a few more plants and some floaters. 

Ammonia 0
Nitrite 0
Nitrate 0

I think the tank is cycled. I am doing 25% and 50% water changes twice a week.
Thunder is doing great, eats well and seems to be enjoying his home. 

Tank pic today.


----------



## Witchipoo (Dec 13, 2015)

Looks great. Thunder looks like he likes those floaters a lot.


----------

